# Merit 25 one design racing - east coast



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Please contact me if you're interested in racing OD on the east coast of the US. We're currently putting together an event for the 2012 season on the Chesapeake Bay. 

trevor(dot)harney(at)atkinsglobal(dot)com

Also if you see any Merit 25's around feel free to give them my information. Thank you.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Bump, we're still working on it. There is a meet and greet in Solomons MD at the Stoney's Pier restaurant on March 24th for all the M25 bay racers. 1200. Shoot me a PM if you need directions.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Best of luck with your event, zz..... I know how much effort it takes to put these things together..


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 5, 2012)

a bump from a Merit 22 raced in the NW


----------



## HERMAJER (Aug 24, 2021)

i realize this is super old, but did this make any traction?


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Not too many racing around here. YRALIS (Western Long Island Sound ) shows three Merit 25's that have had PHRF certificates in the past few years. Only one is current.


----------

